# First timer



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What does it taste like? Did you get brood into the honey maybe? Probably, if it feels grainy, it is crystalizing. It's what honey does sooner or later. I'd just enjoy it the way it is, but you can heat it to liquify it. Try not to heat it much more than 100 to 110 and it will not lose any noticeable amount of taste. Setting it in the sun is probably a good choice, but it takes a while to dissolve the crystals. Whenever you pour honey, it gets bubbles. The smoother you pour it the less bubbles. Whenever it sits wax and pollen rise to the top.


----------



## scott_dixon (Apr 29, 2003)

>"Whenever it sits wax and pollen rise to the top."

And the bubbles, to some extent. I had good success with the air bubbles rising out by putting the honey into jars and storing them in the cabinet, then just scraping off the top.


----------

